# Another video frm my current jam project - more Allmans!



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Hey, So my current project , The Glen Watkins, is a band based on the legendary concert at Watkins Glen in 1973 featuring The Band, Grateful Dead and Allman Brothers.. so naturally we play lots of tunes by those bands. We also threw-in some Talking Heads and Phish among a few others. It's been a lot of fun - we have a few more shows before I pack it in and start another original project. Here's a sample of the last show, hope you enjoy.

One Way Out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLJr60ip2tE

Here was our setlist from that night: 

1st set

Don't do it (Band)
Back where it all begins (allmans)
Ocelot -> (Phish)
scarlet begonias -> (Dead)
fire on the mountain (Dead)
Maze (Phish)
Psycho killer -> (Talking Heads)
one way out (Allmans) 
Brown eyed women (Dead)
Chalkdust Torture (Phish)

2nd set

Rag mama rag -> (Band)
terrapin station (Dead)
Cities -> (Talking Heads)
boogie on reggae woman -> (Stevie Wonder)
china cat sunflower (Dead)
Midnight Rider -> (Allmans)
Shape I'm in (Band)
Black throated wind (Dead)
Dixie chicken-> (Little Feat)
tennessee jed-> (Dead)
Dixie chicken
Possum (Phish)

encore: Crosstown Traffic (Jimi)

Cheers!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I want's ta join da band...

Looks like that set list goes over well


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Loved it, great stuff. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Niiiiice !!!

great performance !!!!


----------

